#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 7/19 台中獸聚 (7/19 1000更新) 照常舉行!!

## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

活動照常舉行喔

將與DS版聚合辦 

NDS版聚
時間：２００８／０７／１９　星期六　中午１２點
地點：台中市西區民生路38巷1-1號
店名：圓緣園　複合餐飲
樓層：共三樓，聚會區於三樓
(已上轉載自巴哈DS版 http://forum.gamer.com.tw/C.php?bsn=...yuyuyu&media=0)

當天應該以DS為主,或是有其他行程歡迎提出討論

目前已知參加者:乘龍ˋ布雷克

(我的想法:先與DS版聚合辦,成熟之後在自己聚)
Notice 圓緣園基本消費100喔 

玩具同好聚會
7/14 19:00
當天晚上1900在崇德路耕讀園有玩具同好聚會 要來的可以跟
台中市崇德九路520號TEL：04-24224099
無基本消費額 但是大家點的不要過少

----------


## 布雷克

我先摸熟路一下XD

雖然我是台中獸但是也是個大路痴呀lol

----------


## 乘龍

http://0rz.tw/e94lT

活動地點其實離台中火車站還蠻近的

應該不怕找不到路 XD

----------


## M.D.Mill

真的嗎?
那...如果凱哥不能接我的話...
乘龍大方便陪我嗎...?
我怕迷路...(超級路痴龍...就算有地圖也會迷路的

----------


## 乘龍

很抱歉今天才看到回應.....

呃，不過我現在暫時沒有手機用

所以沒辦法帶路 @@

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

其實蠻遺憾的
發文的目的是什麼?
要更多不認識的來聚會嘛
不要都是MSN網友,那樣就失去發文的意義了阿

----------

